# Voiceless velar fricative



## panjabigator

Strange inquiry, I know, but would this be a unaspirado fricativo velar in Spanish?


----------



## David

I thinked the linguistics terms voiced and unvoiced (b vs. p, d vs. t, etc.) are sonoro and sordo, respectively.


----------



## Medjai

Hello!
I think it is: sordo fricativo velar


----------



## alahya18

*Fricativo, velar, sin aspiración (de aire) /sin tomar aire/ sin usar aire para producir el sonido.*
Cheers!


----------



## Outsider

Fricativa velar sorda. Creo que los nombres de los sonidos son femeninos en español.
Sin embargo, se puede usar el masculino junto con el sustantivo "sonido": sonido fricativo velar sordo. Aunque lo más normal sería sobrentender "vocal" "consonante".


----------



## alahya18

Durante mis cursos de fonética, jamás ví que se ocupase la palabra "sorda/a" para referirse a una vocal. Creo que definitivamente no va con el contexto.
Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

alahya18 said:


> Durante mis cursos de fonética, jamás ví que se ocupase la palabra "sorda/a" para referirse a una vocal.


La fricativa velar sorda no es una vocal. 
P.S. Había un error en mi mensaje, que ya he corregido.


----------



## alahya18

Es cierto, es un sonido. Pero la palabra sorda/a no se usa en definitiva, que es el punto.
saludos.


----------



## pícula

"Es cierto, es un sonido. Pero la palabra sorda/a no se usa en definitiva, que es el punto."

Hola, 

estoy de acuerdo con Outsider: "fricativa velar sorda".
Al menos en España, que es donde yo he estudiado, sí se utiliza la terminología "sorda/sonora" para referirse a la sonoridad de las consonantes. El catalán, por ejemplo, diferencia claramente entre sonidos sordos y sonoros, al igual que lo hace el inglés.

Un saludo.


----------



## pícula

alahya18 said:


> Es cierto, es un sonido. Pero la palabra sorda/a no se usa en definitiva, que es el punto.
> saludos.


 
Hola, 

estoy de acuerdo con Outsider: "fricativa velar sorda".
Al menos en España, que es donde yo he estudiado, sí se utiliza la terminología "sorda/sonora" para referirse a la sonoridad de las consonantes. El catalán, por ejemplo, diferencia claramente entre sonidos sordos y sonoros, al igual que lo hace el inglés.

Un saludo.


----------



## Aviador

pícula said:


> Hola,
> 
> estoy de acuerdo con Outsider: "fricativa velar sorda".
> Al menos en España, que es donde yo he estudiado, sí se utiliza la terminología "sorda/sonora" para referirse a la sonoridad de las consonantes. El catalán, por ejemplo, diferencia claramente entre sonidos sordos y sonoros, al igual que lo hace el inglés.
> 
> Un saludo.


Claro, estoy de acuerdo. En catalán, /s/ es fricativa sorda (por ejemplo, en _rossa_ [rubia]) y /z/ es fricativa sonora (por ejemplo, en _rosa_ [rosa, la flor]). La diferencia está en que en el sonido sordo no vibran las cuerdas vocales; en cambio en el sonoro, las cuerdas vocales vibran simultáneamente con el sonido fricativo del aire al pasar entre la punta de la lengua y el paladar duro. Igual que en el famoso caso de _poisson_ y _poison_ en francés.
Respecto de la fricativa velar sorda en castellano, la que se me viene a la mente es el sonido de la _j_ en _caja_ /'kaχa/. La fricativa velar sonora no existe en castellano, excepto en la variedad caribeña de la _r_ doble (_correr_ /ko'ɣel/). Esta última es, también, característica del francés, del alemán y del hebreo, entre otros.
_Velar_ se refiere al paladar blando. Es decir que el componente fricativo se produce al pasar el aire entre la parte posterior de la lengua y el paladar blando.

Saludos.


----------

